# Jonathan Edwards: The pure in heart hate and mortify sin



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 26, 2020)

... But he that is become pure in heart, he hates sin; he has an antipathy against it. He don’t love to do with it. He don’t love to be near it. If he sees any of it hanging about him, he abhors himself for it. He seems filthy to himself; he is a burden unto himself. He abhors the very sight of it, and shuns the appearance of it. ...

For more, see Jonathan Edwards: The pure in heart hate and mortify sin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Hart (Jan 27, 2020)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> ... But he that is become pure in heart, he hates sin; he has an antipathy against it. He don’t love to do with it. He don’t love to be near it. If he sees any of it hanging about him, he abhors himself for it. He seems filthy to himself; he is a burden unto himself. He abhors the very sight of it, and shuns the appearance of it. ...
> 
> For more, see Jonathan Edwards: The pure in heart hate and mortify sin.


I'm a little disapointed in Edwards's conjugations.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 27, 2020)

Tom Hart said:


> I'm a little disapointed in Edwards's conjugations.



He sounds like a cockney in that extract.


----------



## Tom Hart (Jan 27, 2020)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> He sounds like a cockney in that extract.


I've noticed this curious feature in Edwards before, but I haven't seen it in writers of the same period from other places. It's quite interesting. Do modern New Englanders speak in in any comparably unusual fashion?


----------

